# Front Binding Strap keeps slipping/coming off?



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You need new bindings!


----------



## shervin (Apr 11, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> You need new bindings!


Thanks. How do I determine my binding size?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

from your boot size


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Like stated, it would be from the size of your boot. If you are going to buy from a shop you can take your boot in and see how it fits. If you're buying online you can google the binding you want and "size chart" and it should come up on Evo.com and find your range.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

To add, each binding manufacturer will have different sizes for the same boot. Best to check with the binding size chart for your boot. 

Hope that helps and maybe you might need new boots too?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Can you adjust the straps so that when you are fastened, there are still 3 ladders left by the ratchet.
Seems like the straps are too long.
More details will help like boot size, binding size, board size, foot size, weight.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah, i was gonna say most straps are adjustable. maybe it's set to the largest setting. i don't know anything about sims bindings but check the sides of the bindings where the toe straps are screwed in. if there's extra holes there then take off the straps and screw them into the holes closest to the back.


----------

